# Fall 2009 UCLA



## chansen8668 (Apr 22, 2009)

Anyone hear from Fall 2009 UCLA undergrad yet? Decision are suppose to be out any day now for new applicants. I'm literally on the edge of my seat!


----------



## blsdmf (Apr 22, 2009)

I haven't heard anything yet, I can't wait either! How did your interview go?


----------

